# موقع عربي متخصص إدارة مشاريع



## عمار وليد منكو (13 سبتمبر 2007)

http://www.methodcorp.com/HomepageAR/tabid/161/Default.aspx
تدريب, مقالات, أدوات, و ملفات مجانية متخصصة في إدارة المشاريع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور الخي العزيز وبارك الله بيك


----------



## ISSEK (15 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م. حمد (16 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## rana79 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً
قمت بتحميل بعض الملفات المجانية منه..
شكراً لكم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل


----------



## Mr. Data (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المنصف المناعي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

موقع ممتاز ،،،،،،،، شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

موقع جميل و مشكور


----------



## mansour2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you for this link


----------



## ياسر العبد (20 أغسطس 2008)

موقع رائع شكرا لك


----------



## محمد مروان حسن (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك على الموقع الجميل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابونور سمور (21 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخ عمار وليد


----------



## Brave Heart (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الموقع الجميل


----------



## engmohamad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على الموقع الرائع


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير وزادكم علما وعملا


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

موقع جميل جدا


----------



## WAEL1H (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ عمار منكو
شكرا على طرحك الجميل ونا مهتم بالدوره ولكن معلوماتى عن كيفية الحصول عليها ضئيله ولى بعض الاستفسارات
1- انا مهندس ميكانيكا خبرتى 7 سنوات فى تصميم وتنفيذ المشروعات فى السعوديه أود ان اعرف الشروط المطلوبه للتقدم لاختبار pmp من حيث الخبره والشهادات ت المطلوبه وليس للتقدم للدوره
2- بعد ان أتقدم للدوره لديكم وبعد اجتيازها ما هى اخطوات المتبعه للحصول على الشهادة
-هل يتم عمل الاختبار من طرفكم أم اتقدم ل pmi لعقد الاختبار ومن اى طرف سيتم التصديق على هذه الشهاده
-ما هىرسوم الدوره التدريبيه 
-وما هى رسوم الاختبار ولمن تدفع
-عمل الختبار سيكون من خلال النت كما الحال ف الدوره أم انه يلزم اجرائة بالحضور فى مركز معتمد
-هل يمكن التقدم للدوره بشكل فردى ام لابد من خلال الشركه التى أعمل بها
وكذلك هل يمكن التقدم للاختبار بشكل فردى ام لابد من خلال الشركه التى أعمل بها
ارجو منكم التكرم علينا والاجابه على النقاط بشكل تفصيلى
ولكم منا بالغ التقدير


----------



## rofu3182003 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا

Eng.rola.k.sh


----------



## محترف مشاريع (5 أكتوبر 2008)

اضافة رائعة

تحاياي


----------



## eng-white flower (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادنبرة (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جاري التصفح

في ميزان حسناتك ان شالله
وربي يعافيك


----------



## أحمد روكسان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you for your effort


----------



## hosini2000 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخونا الكريم و نفع بكم


----------



## زياد جاسم (25 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الجميل والرائع


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## body55 (9 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكمmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## loved_boy (11 مايو 2013)

Thanks
soooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## body55 (13 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عاشق الغروب (17 مايو 2013)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## moniraharb (28 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nasserbalkhi (29 أبريل 2014)

اخ عمار منكو
اسمك كبير في ادارة المشاريع و أتشرف بسماع رأيك بمحاضرتي و أرجو مراسلتي على الآيميل الذي يظهر باخر المحاضرة لو كان عندك تقييم لها او ملاحظات
هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------



## en_yasser75 (13 مايو 2014)

*قرآن يتلى 24ساعة بمجرد فتح السايت ويغلق بغلقه*

http://www.livequran.org




انشرة و اجعله صدقه جاريه


​


----------

